# Is anyone else struggling to get out on the bike?



## Doc333 (13 Feb 2014)

I was making some great progress and doing 20-mile plus for my last 3 rides. I was loving it and started feeling the benefits in fitness, so from a fat old lad hurting after covering 8 then 10 then 14 miles etc, I break through the 20 mile barrier and then the weather kicks in. I really feel for the people who have been flooded etc, but I'm also getting seriously jarred off because its either ice, wind, rain, rain and wind, rain and wind and some ice ...... Not been out for a fortnight now and by the looks of it I may not get out again this coming weekend, unless I can find some spare sand bags to keep me on the road


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2014)

Yes - I don't like the grotty weather either!

I was going to go out on my bike this afternoon but the strong, bitter winds put me off. I have a gym bike in my spare room, so I am about to go and do a session on that instead.

Why not treat yourself to a turbo trainer so you can stick your bike on that and train in comfort when the weather is bad?


----------



## ScotiaLass (13 Feb 2014)

Doc333 said:


> I was making some great progress and doing 20-mile plus for my last 3 rides. I was loving it and started feeling the benefits in fitness, so from a fat old lad hurting after covering 8 then 10 then 14 miles etc, I break through the 20 mile barrier and then the weather kicks in. I really feel for the people who have been flooded etc, but I'm also getting seriously jarred off because its either ice, wind, rain, rain and wind, rain and wind and some ice ...... Not been out for a fortnight now and by the looks of it I may not get out again this coming weekend, unless I can find some spare sand bags to keep me on the road



Yeah, I'm the same. 
I had just managed my first 15 miles and was hoping to build on that and be at the 20 miles point for Easter. 
Due to the weather I just haven't been getting out.


----------



## morrisman (13 Feb 2014)

I've managed 140 miles so far this month, not easy sunny, windless miles but 99% dry but windy hard ones. I have ridden through 5" of flooding today which was fun 

Mind you I live on the edge of the Chilterns in Buckinghamshire where it maybe warmer that Cheshire which I believe is 'up north'.

So 'man up', wrap up warm and get out on your bike.

ps I'm a fat (100Kg) old (61) lad as well, but because of getting out and doing it I'm less fat and fitter than I've been for years, both my Doc and my Diabetic Nurse say I'm putting years on my life so it's worth the pain


----------



## screenman (13 Feb 2014)

Not easy I know but remember even 3 miles is better than no miles.


----------



## Stu Plows (13 Feb 2014)

Planning on going out on Saturday, doesn’t look like a wise choice but I need to get out!


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Feb 2014)

I will admit to wimping out on Sunday, but as well as the strong winds we had my mum staying so I decided to be the model son.
I am lucky where I live. My local loop(s) start out into the wind. I have a 7,11, 15, 20 and 30 mile option.
I can cut it short and go home , or extend when I like...... Guilt free!


----------



## Piemanpaul (13 Feb 2014)

Managed 20 miles yesterday, thought I would get back in before it rained, I was wrong but still enjoyed it. That's 3 rides in 5 days. Proper lucky f***er or what!!!


----------



## L14M (13 Feb 2014)

screenman said:


> Not easy I know but remember even 3 miles is better than no miles.


This has been my mentality, as such i've got 190 in already!!


----------



## LimeBurn (13 Feb 2014)

Me too - bike is on the turbo trainer and the only day that wasn't biblical in the last month I was laid up with man flu.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (13 Feb 2014)

'Struggling' would imply I'm actually trying to get out on it... but as I've absolutely no desire to do so, I ain't struggling


----------



## potsy (13 Feb 2014)

Struggling here too, mixture of the weather, lack of enthusiasm and not having a commute to go to.
January did over 450 miles, so far in February only managed 36


----------



## oldfatfool (13 Feb 2014)

New car doesn't arrive till 1st of March so no choice but to push on regardless on the commute.


----------



## RedRider (13 Feb 2014)

Sunday gone is the only day this year I haven't been out on a bike. I just didn't feel like leaving the house, the weather wasn't that bad or anything. I did think I should maybe go out, even for ten minutes to keep the record going but I was in me pyjamas by the time I'd realised there was even a record to keep up.
Ah well, maybe next year!


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Feb 2014)

Yup  The weather, dieting, work leading to general fatigue etc, etc, etc, etc...............................


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Feb 2014)

Commuting helps. As long I am dry getting to work I don't care too much about getting wet on the return leg. Hail isn't too pleasant though.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Feb 2014)

Sold our second car so I've no choice. Although if it's dangerous the wife will ferry me about.


----------



## Saluki (13 Feb 2014)

I really can't motivate myself at the moment. Its been wet and horrible, today the sun was shining but by the time I had done 3 hours professional dog walking and then walked my own dogs it had got really cold. There is a slim chance that I might cycle down to the hospital to meet the OH but only if it stays above 3 degrees.


bromptonfb said:


> Sold our second car so I've no choice. Although if it's dangerous the wife will ferry me about.


We sold our second car yesterday which might well go a wee way in the motivation department.


----------



## wait4me (13 Feb 2014)

2 rides in the middle of January, then nothing. Really, really hacked off. Don't know which is making me more p*ssed off, the weather or Norwich city FC


----------



## TeeShot (13 Feb 2014)

40 miles around Cheshire today. Cool and breezy with plenty of debris about after yesterday's gales. Overall pretty pleasant for February


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2014)

Commuting by bike is the answer, then you have to get out. I am on about 500km already for February.


----------



## midliferider (13 Feb 2014)

I am seriously worried. 
Can't ride during weekdays as it is too dark and cold in the morning and evenings. Can't ride over the weekend due to winds and rain. I am going on a cycling tour at the end of March, expected to cycle 40-50 miles a day. So I am seriously worried going on a tour with no recent experience of cycling.
Therefore I run, hoping that fitness will be enough to keep me pedalling during the tour.


----------



## Roadrider48 (13 Feb 2014)

I tend to enjoy the bad weather. It's a challenge!


----------



## BAtoo (13 Feb 2014)

Sunday is looking positively balmy in Ipswich, sunny, 8'C, SW 15mph ! Might even be good enough for the new-to-me carbon N+1


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Feb 2014)

I'm not obsessed enough/committed enough/daft enough (according to my own version of risk) to get out when there are high winds, heavy rain, fog or icy patches to contend with.

I also don't want tons of salt all over my bike and nor do I get any pleasure out of grit your teeth and slog your way through it situations.

Thus I am not getting out as much as I would like. Very little in fact.

Frustrating yes, but no doubt in the not too distant future all this bad weather will be a hazy memory and I will be furiously pedaling away up 1 in 4's with a grin on my face. There's possibly the odd untruth in that sentence.


----------



## Nicola10 (14 Feb 2014)

midliferider said:


> I am seriously worried.
> Can't ride during weekdays as it is too dark and cold in the morning and evenings. Can't ride over the weekend due to winds and rain. I am going on a cycling tour at the end of March, expected to cycle 40-50 miles a day. So I am seriously worried going on a tour with no recent experience of cycling.
> Therefore I run, hoping that fitness will be enough to keep me pedalling during the tour.



I know how you feel, I'm signed up for the 3 cities at end of May 340 miles in 4 days, the icy winds mean I just can't get out as much as I would like, being going to spin classes and to the gym to build my fitness up. I don't mind getting wet but the winds are too fierce and freezing to get out as much as I would like.


----------



## BSRU (14 Feb 2014)

The weathers been quite good this year so far, a little too windy some days but no reason I can see to not cycle.
In the mornings I have the choice of a five minute drive or a 2+ hour ride, mostly in the dark, bike wins.


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Feb 2014)

Week before this worst week so far for me - only 23.4 miles, this week over 50 (I don't commute, and can ride during the day) I am well down on my target of 100 miles per week all year round, but it is February after all! It has been bad, and I have had to cancel a couple of organised rides, but it has been possible to get out on the bike in the gaps between the storms, and we have had some (short) periods of fine weather. I have only got really really soaked once this year. At least we haven't had much ice so far.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Feb 2014)

Been a bad week this week- Got a left tonsil that looks like it belongs to the Stay-Puft Marshmellow Man (Ghostbusters edition). Back at it Sunday mind, all being well.


----------



## compo (14 Feb 2014)

I haven't done a great deal since last autumn, partly due to ill health partly due to idleness. I have done a few rides but nothing much or very far. As a consequence my weight has piled on. Now I prefer not to go out getting cold and wet. I am planning on doing the Dunwich Dynamo again this year so really must make an effort soon and begin to put some miles in.


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2014)

The thing is with commuting, you've got to do it. Given a choice, I wouldn't go out in the hissing rain, but as it's routine I do. Plus side is you can grab a few extra miles in if the weather eases, and at weekends if it's really horrible you don't feel guilty not going out. Hacked off this morning as missed out on an extra 10 miles today due to a puncture mishap. Long route home though, and there will be a 50 miler event on sunday.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Commuting by bike is the answer, then you have to get out. I am on about 500km already for February.



This


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This


 
And you are in the top 50 ish of the Strava Feb MTS challenge. I'm about 4,000 out of 40,000 participants !!!!!


----------



## Allweathershorts (14 Feb 2014)

The only bits of good weather I've had I've been working though but I've managed to get a few miles in here and there nothing big an no where near the mileage I want after my first hilly 30 miler at start of the year


----------



## Biker Joe (14 Feb 2014)

I'm not struggling. I just refuse to go out in nasty weather
I'll just continue hibernating.
Wake me up when the weather improves.


----------



## compo (14 Feb 2014)

Biker Joe said:


> I'm not struggling. I just refuse to go out in nasty weather
> I'll just continue hibernating.
> Wake me up when the weather improves.



With age cometh wisdom!


----------



## Crackle (14 Feb 2014)

screenman said:


> Not easy I know but remember even 3 miles is better than no miles.


Unless it's to Morrisons and back for a carrot cake.

Wot, me, as if!


----------



## numbnuts (14 Feb 2014)

I've just spent an hour on the turbo which adds all up to the miles


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Feb 2014)

yesterday was gorgeous in Cheshire... managed my commute over to my parents with no rain and only a headwind in both directions but some wonderful scenery and light (and rather a lot of debris, flooding and ice) but it was really nice weather. Tuesday wasn't too bad either after the rain had cleared in the morning, but yes it has been hard this month. Commitments help but shear b****y mindedness goes a long way towards it as well..

A touch of nice afternoon light yesterday....


----------



## User16625 (14 Feb 2014)

I got out for 20 miles or so yesterday on my MTB. However thats only because I had to sign on. Although I left the house in hailstones, the journey wasnt too bad.


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Feb 2014)

I sneaked a 28 mile ride in this morning into the Pennines before the storm was due to hit on a sort of workish premise . Bit chilly, lots of headwind and more close passes than you could shake a stick at but it felt good to be out in the proper hills rather than the debris strewn Cheshire Lanes and it is always fun overtaking cars coming down the A6 towards Hazel Grove.


----------



## Licramite (14 Feb 2014)

Tooo Wet , cold and muddy - did all that when I was young, - Turbo only at present, itching to get out on the mountain bike but my bike carrying shoulder-holder is broken so theirs no point. - as that is what I would be doing.

also cars in the rain tend to go a bit homicidal.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Feb 2014)

numbnuts said:


> I've just spent an hour on the turbo which adds all up to the miles



Don't count unless you actually move.


----------



## Licramite (14 Feb 2014)

tell my legs that !


----------



## malcermie (14 Feb 2014)

Only chance of getting out at the moment is if I fit paddles!!!


----------



## DooDah (14 Feb 2014)

wait4me said:


> 2 rides in the middle of January, then nothing. Really, really hacked off. Don't know which is making me more p*ssed off, the weather or Norwich city FC


I would say that Norwich City FC could do that to anyone, even Delia Smith


----------



## mcshroom (14 Feb 2014)

We're a bit more set up for rain up here so there is a lot of water around, but no significant flooding. The bridleways are rather messy but that's part of the fun. I've pretty much retreated off road for the last few weeks. If I'm going to get wet and muddy anyway then I might as well go and get properly muddy* 

I'm getting a bit concerned though as I have a week long tour booked in mid-March and I hope the weather will calm down a bit before that.


*Also in the winds we're getting I figured that wide flat bars would give me more control than the drops.


----------



## MikeW-71 (14 Feb 2014)

I'm not finding it easy to get out for decent rides just now, though I have had a nice 40 miler and a cheeky near midnight night ride. Hopefully I can commute on sunday and take the long way back..

I just find cycling in a storm to be a bit un-appealing.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Feb 2014)

mcshroom said:


> We're a bit more set up for rain up here so there is a lot of water around, but no significant flooding. The bridleways are rather messy but that's part of the fun. I've pretty much retreated off road for the last few weeks. If I'm going to get wet and muddy anyway then I might as well go and get properly muddy*
> 
> I'm getting a bit concerned though as I have a week long tour booked in mid-March and I hope the weather will calm down a bit before that.
> 
> ...



I envy you living over that side of the mountains. I know you take a pounding off the coast but we live a bit north of The Old Grey town in the lee of the mountains and since the beginning of December it has been a PITA. Compounded by the fact that every time it is actually fairly nice I seem to be t
tied up with the other bits of my Life's Jigsaw.


----------



## Scotty1991 (14 Feb 2014)

Bring on the summer!


----------



## Rustybucket (14 Feb 2014)

Aiming to do 70 miles tomorrow - however the weather is shocking here at the moment. Was stuck on my train home as a tree had blown on the line at Egham!
Going to brave it thou....


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2014)

Already had 9 inches of snow, but today's forecast 1 inch snowfall turned out to be 4-6. Highs look to be in the 40's F next week.


----------



## screenman (15 Feb 2014)

Bring into even more perspective what Davina has done in the last 5 days, when many cannot get out for even 10 miles. Lazy gits


----------



## Old Plodder (15 Feb 2014)

Weather = Atrocious
Cycling = Nil


----------



## martinireland (15 Feb 2014)

Have not been on bike 3 weeks to today.Its the longest ive been off bike since i started cycling again in 2009. The weather has not been as stormy for as long as this that i can remember anyways. I feel like selling up all my bikes and gear and just doing something else, Im that fed up of the storms. The house 2 doors away had half the roof tiles ripped off last wednesday. that was the same day the electricity was gone from 2 pm till 10 pm. Ive lost so much time off the bike, it will be like starting from zero miles again doing 10km at a time. I was able to get up to 85 km on my own last summer.......... i would say 45 - 50 km is nearly what id be able for now. I will head out for an 8km walk during the day and maybe bring the dogs....... suppose its better than nothing !!


----------



## A Badger (15 Feb 2014)

Managed 27m last weekend, but naff weather and poorly family has stopped any further progress!! Got a skyride in Leicester next weekend doing 33m. Fingers crossed for sunshine!! Positive thoughts for a weather change welcomed!!!


----------



## Easytigers (15 Feb 2014)

First week in a long time that I haven't been able to cycle, what with work and the awful weather. Managed 30 mins out today but was windy as anything!!!


----------



## MarkF (15 Feb 2014)

Gym bike, every day, real life bike, not since December.


----------



## nappadang (15 Feb 2014)

Whether you do or don't go out has to be an individual choice and no one should be given a hard time because they choose to avoid this crap weather. Another consideration has to be safety and this should be first and foremost in anyone's mind before going out. 
Personally, I have always viewed poor weather as an extra dimension of challenge. It makes everything so much easier when the weather is good. 
If you are struggling to get out but deep down feel you want to, then try to get good quality and appropriate clothing. This makes a huge difference and the fact that you've spent a few bob can be motivation enough for some people. John Blashford Shell once said (I went on expedition with him in the early 90s)"any bloody fool can be uncomfortable." He may well have been quoting your someone else but it has stuck with me all these years. Most of what he said was instantly forgettable.


----------



## gavroche (15 Feb 2014)

I am resigned to waiting for proper decent weather so far as weather too bad at the moment. I have only managed to do 45 miles so far this year. Will make up for it when spring comes........eventually!


----------



## LarryDuff (15 Feb 2014)

It's either too wet or too windy. Or both.


----------



## MikeW-71 (15 Feb 2014)

Well, looks like I'll be commuting tommorrow and taking the long way home, which gets me 21 miles for the day. Then next wednesday when I'm off looks OK too when I will be giving some new pedals and shoes a shakedown.


----------



## KateK (15 Feb 2014)

Try having builders in the house for 8 months: it's a great motivator. I did miss one ride this week because I couldn't face a 39 mile trip westwards into 20plus mph, but otherwise I've been getting out. Last Saturday was somewhat taxing as the crosswinds were unusually fierce and I had a 12 mile detour to avoid a flood. You can really feel you have achieved something if you just get out even for a short ride and you do get used to the wind. Personally I try to avoid actually leaving the house in the rain, I like to have dry feet for at least part of my ride. Respect due to commuters though.


----------



## Onthedrops (15 Feb 2014)

I was making good progress. Commuting daily was building up my fitness nicely. I was losing weight, looking better, feeling fitter and feeling good about myself. Fast forward to today. Haven't left the house due to the attrocious weather, have put on weight and feeling sluggish and lethargic.
The bike is on the turbo in the garage but there is no motivation to go in there and get pedalling.

Really can't wait for the weather to change and bring us some good cycling weather. Cabin fever well and truly setting in!


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Feb 2014)

Lovely sunny day forecast tomorrow. Not too cold or too windy.
Get your bikes off the turbos and get out on the road.  No excuses.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Lovely sunny day forecast tomorrow. Not too cold or too windy.
> Get your bikes off the turbos and get out on the road.  No excuses.




Yessir!!! It's what I plan to do.............


----------



## 400bhp (15 Feb 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Lovely sunny day forecast tomorrow. Not too cold or too windy.
> Get your bikes off the turbos and get out on the road.  No excuses.



Bl00dy OH is getting into this cycling lark which means I'm babysitting


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Feb 2014)

400bhp said:


> Bl00dy OH is getting into this cycling lark which means I'm babysitting


Tagalong on the CAAD up Pyms Chair


----------



## 400bhp (15 Feb 2014)

Need to start riding the hills, have some interesting cycling plans this year.


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Feb 2014)

Expect to see you at the Westmead hc this year.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Feb 2014)

Hope so


----------



## SWSteve (16 Feb 2014)

morrisman said:


> my Doc and my Diabetic Nurse say I'm putting years on my life so it's worth the pain



Well worth every effort then!


----------



## rovers1875 (16 Feb 2014)

My bike hasn't seen daylight since mid December, the weather and the fact I'm scared of the cold, wet and dark. I can usually face them one at a time, but being assaulted by all three. no way, the bike stays in the garage. Although to make sure I don't loose the progress I made last year I joined the gym at the beginning of Jan. That membership finishes on 16th March so by then I hope the weather will have picked up and we will be basking in glorious sunshine for the next 9 months and I can start to rack up some miles.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Lovely sunny day forecast tomorrow. Not too cold or too windy.
> Get your bikes off the turbos and get out on the road.  No excuses.


All my country lane rides are flooded and I don't like town rides so it was an hour on the trainer.


----------



## Jonbek (16 Feb 2014)

First ride on the road bike since about November, just did 20 miles through Stockport and into Manchester. I've been doing some short rides on the mtb to the gym and a few turbo sessions, but I'm so unfit was puffing and panting on very moderate inclines. Nice to get out though.


----------



## dan_bo (16 Feb 2014)

Today was well worth it- rolling back home in the sunshine
Get yon arses out!


----------



## Effyb4 (16 Feb 2014)

Out on the bike for the first time in a month. Beautiful sunny day, really enjoyed the ride.


----------



## The Mighty Boosh (16 Feb 2014)

I have not stopped riding since I got my Defy 1 in December and do ride it at least 3 times a week in the wind and rain, Today was a bonus as it was sunny but the wind was still strong, I love the outdoors to much to use a Turbo Trainer


----------



## BAtoo (16 Feb 2014)

First time out today !! Only 15m but it was on the new (to me) Mekk 





Dry & sunny with a bit of a breeze, feel better than expected after such a long lay-off


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Feb 2014)

In answer to the OP......

No.


----------



## Framebender (16 Feb 2014)

Weeks of waiting for something resembling decent weather, then along comes a great day, on the day that. I'm volunteered to decorate my daughters flat. Roll on the lighter evenings and must try to get up early for the odd morning ride before work.


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Feb 2014)

I was supposed to be commuting today but woke up too late 

So I had a 21 mile night ride instead. Amazing what you come across at night. A Barn Owl perched at the roadside, rabbits eyes glowing in the verge, and a little white @rse bouncing up and down in a parked car


----------



## Doc333 (17 Feb 2014)

I finally got out yesterday and it felt tough. fairly breezy and steady away but opted for a route that took me onto some of Crewe's worst traffic hot-spots. The roads were deadly and even though there was at times a cycle path, the path was full of garbage, pebbles, twigs etc. This slowed any real progress, and then I had a blow-out due to one of the huge pot-holes that was unavoidable. The wheel was lucky not to be fooked too. So Although I've only done a couple of hundred mile I've had to repair 3 punctures. God I hate the roads around the shytehole known as Crewe.

Anyway due to the wind, slow progress on congested cycle ways with families enjoying a day out, and then the puncture, I only managed 19-mile but it felt good getting out there again.


----------



## MikeW-71 (17 Feb 2014)

That's why I don't usually go for cycle paths on the road bike. If they are clear and reasonably wide, it's fine, but most of ours are covered in debris after the storms and it takes ages for them to clear.


----------



## Framebender (17 Feb 2014)

I agree that cycle paths generally are poorly maintained and result in an increased likelihood of pictures and even accidents. One of our local cycle tracks adjacent to one of the busiest A Roads in the country has no entry or exit ramp or dropped kerb and I have see cyclist have near misses on several occassions. However if you take the safer route, in the road, drivers seem to treat you with contempt and allow even less room hurling abuse that you should be in the cycle lane.


----------



## MikeW-71 (17 Feb 2014)

At least on our recently-completed northern bypass of Carlisle, they have provided cycle paths alongside. Shared-use, but there aren't many peds on them at all, and they are a decent width. As a side-effect, the amount of traffic that it has taken out of the centre is amazing!


----------



## Roadhump (17 Feb 2014)

Doc333 said:


> I finally got out yesterday and it felt tough. fairly breezy and steady away but opted for a route that took me onto some of Crewe's worst traffic hot-spots. The roads were deadly and even though there was at times a cycle path, the path was full of garbage, pebbles, twigs etc. This slowed any real progress, and then I had a blow-out due to one of the huge pot-holes that was unavoidable. The wheel was lucky not to be fooked too. So Although I've only done a couple of hundred mile I've had to repair 3 punctures. God I hate the roads around the shytehole known as Crewe.
> 
> Anyway due to the wind, slow progress on congested cycle ways with families enjoying a day out, and then the puncture, I only managed 19-mile but it felt good getting out there again.


Cycling aside, I concur with your opinion of Crewe, I had to stay there fore a few weeks once with a few workmates and trying to find somewhere with a bit of life at night time was more of a challenge than the 3 peaks!!


----------



## Roadhump (17 Feb 2014)

I cancelled my gym membership last year when I started cycling regularly again after a few years of just going out occasionally. I have stuck with it and find that except in the strongest wind it is nice to get out in whatever weather (although heavy rain is a PITA as my specs end up covered in rain and I have difficulty seeing properly). I live near the coast and also close to large areas of countryside and it is great to appreciate the contrast in how the scenery appears in different seasons and in different weather conditions. 

A bloke who goes in the shop where my wife works and who I used to see in the gym a lot, said last summer that it was okay in the summer but in the winter I wouldn't be able to keep cycling and would be back in the gym - that just motivated me to prove a point, although at present I'm only getting out 2 or 3 times a week instead of the usual 5 or 6.


----------



## MikeW-71 (17 Feb 2014)

The wind has been what has restricted me this winter, 40+mph gusts aren't fun to ride in. I've not done too badly though considering.


----------



## Old Plodder (17 Feb 2014)

Roadhump said:


> .... (although heavy rain is a PITA as my specs end up covered in rain and I have difficulty seeing properly)....


I use a baseball cap, or a peaked helmet, to keep the worst off mine.


----------



## MikeW-71 (17 Feb 2014)

Rain-X or other water repellent also works well.


----------



## Roadhump (18 Feb 2014)

Old Plodder said:


> I use a baseball cap, or a peaked helmet, to keep the worst off mine.


Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a try.


----------



## spenno37 (18 Feb 2014)

nope not been out since xmas..... I did go on my hols for two weeks mind you. I really cant do the wind though f@@@s me right off


----------



## KateK (18 Feb 2014)

Roadhump said:


> (although heavy rain is a PITA as my specs end up covered in rain and I have difficulty seeing properly).
> I use antifog on mine: muc-off variey at present, though it doesn't come out in a "fine mist" more like a splatter. I had some microclair hydrophobic before that (from the cycle show in Birmingham) it worked better but wouldn't last a whole ride in the rain (!). The mucoff at least stops the dreaded mist on inside, rain on outside combination you get when you stop at junctions. . I don't know if anyone has come across anything better.


----------



## sutts (18 Feb 2014)

The weather hasn't stopped me getting out at all! Luckily in Norfolk the winter has been mild, if wet and windy. My only problem is that I am soooooo slow right now! I know that we can expect to be slow in winter, but I feel there is no way that I will ever get back to any of my personal best times! Not that I am a fast rider on my hybrid Trek...but I do like to beat my own times every now and then. I was about 30 minutes slower than my PB over 25 miles today!! Seems impossible that I will ever get that sort of time back!


----------



## Roadhump (18 Feb 2014)

sutts said:


> The weather hasn't stopped me getting out at all! Luckily in Norfolk the winter has been mild, if wet and windy. My only problem is that I am soooooo slow right now! I know that we can expect to be slow in winter, but I feel there is no way that I will ever get back to any of my personal best times! Not that I am a fast rider on my hybrid Trek...but I do like to beat my own times every now and then. I was about 30 minutes slower than my PB over 25 miles today!! Seems impossible that I will ever get that sort of time back!


Know how you feel, I am too old to worry about setting any records now, but it is so much more difficult to cover distances as quickly in the winter. I'm also with you on the bike type, I ride a Specialized Sirrus hybrid, although a couple of more ITK cyclists than me have described it as more of a flat bar road bike. 

Spring is coming though, I got out for a couple of hours today and visited Crosby beach near Liverpool at high tide, definite springy feel in the air.


----------



## Framebender (18 Feb 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> At least on our recently-completed northern bypass of Carlisle, they have provided cycle paths alongside. Shared-use, but there aren't many peds on them at all, and they are a decent width. As a side-effect, the amount of traffic that it has taken out of the centre is amazing!


Totally jealous, sounds like cycling heaven. Got out for a nice early morning ride this morning for the first time in a long while capped off with a one mile bike walk when the chain snapped a the bottom of the last hill. Hey Ho!


----------



## MikeW-71 (18 Feb 2014)

Framebender said:


> Totally jealous, sounds like cycling heaven. Got out for a nice early morning ride this morning for the first time in a long while capped off with a one mile bike walk when the chain snapped a the bottom of the last hill. Hey Ho!


It is good country up here, I'd hate to have to leave. All my usual routes get me out onto back roads within a mile or two, and once there, I might only see 5 cars in 2 hours. No shortage of hills, which can be good or bad


----------



## Framebender (18 Feb 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> It is good country up here, I'd hate to have to leave. All my usual routes get me out onto back roads within a mile or two, and once there, I might only see 5 cars in 2 hours. No shortage of hills, which can be good or bad


Maybe some day I can brave the hills and take the opportunity to join you. Happy cycling.


----------



## KateK (18 Feb 2014)

the chain snapped a the bottom of the last hill. Hey Ho![/quote

Count that as a good day, like when my tyre failed after 40 miles of riding and 100yards from a cycle shop that was open even on a Sunday.


----------



## Framebender (19 Feb 2014)

KateK said:


> the chain snapped a the bottom of the last hill. Hey Ho![/quote
> 
> Count that as a good day, like when my tyre failed after 40 miles of riding and 100yards from a cycle shop that was open even on a Sunday.


Good luck in the sense of the exercise I needed, as I live on top of the hill and still had to walk up it.


----------



## KateK (19 Feb 2014)

That's called cross training isn't it?


----------



## serene56 (19 Feb 2014)

Summer here in Aus but the weather has been crappy the past few days 
Dying to get out on my bike, only started cycling a few weeks back and need the practice


----------



## RWright (20 Feb 2014)

I got back out today for the first time in a while. I felt it too. 

Time to get back in a routine, bad weather or not. I ride for fitness and I am not willing to give back any more of that than I already did by being lazy the past few months.


----------



## Licramite (21 Feb 2014)

got out for the first time in months, have to wear a heart monitor and try and keep my heart rate under 140 - well I failed on that one !
It was like captain hook wit the crocodile, I kept hearing the beep beep of the warning signal everytime I hit a hill.

Great to be back on a moving bike (even if the gears did play up) great ride, not to muddy, even managed to wash the bike and me before getting home as one stretch was through 1ft 1/2 of water, and of course with a landrover coming the other way so I got the bow wave (I waved back)

hopefully this is the first of many till I have the op. - then when they've fixed me there will be no stopping me.


----------



## the_mikey (21 Feb 2014)

I've been using the static bikes in the gym, and seem to be massively improving my power output, muscle mass and am now more comfortable at a high pulse, it will all go away when I get back on a normal bike again


----------



## doog (21 Feb 2014)

the_mikey said:


> I've been using the static bikes in the gym, and seem to be massively improving my power output, muscle mass and am now more comfortable at a high pulse, it will all go away when I get back on a normal bike again



you might be pleasantly surprised


----------



## the_mikey (21 Feb 2014)

doog said:


> you might be pleasantly surprised



I look forward to finding out


----------



## RWright (22 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2943000, member: 259"]Haven't you had pretty extreme weather there? Doesn't take you too long to get back to 'normal' fitness. I wouldn't worry about it![/quote]
It has been crazy weather here since Fall, warm to cold almost every week with lots of rain and wind thrown in. I think it is going to take a few weeks to get the cardio back. I am afraid my butt is going to be tender for a little while too. The legs still feel fine.


----------



## Doc333 (22 Feb 2014)

managed to get out and cover 18-miles this morning, but although it wasn't the distance that I enjoyed, it was the massive climb I completed. I had attempted to get up Alsagers Bank (High point of Cheshire) a few weeks ago but but binned it half way up Halmers End. So I thought I would give it another go today and although I stopped for a blow twice, I got up it and enjoyed the long cruise down the other side to ease my aching thighs. Not bad for an old bloke recovering from a heart attack. Now managed 250 miles since November when I started cycling and even though I haven't been out much lately due to weather I obviously feel fitter now.

The other nice surprise was that I expected my average speed to crash and burn today due to the climb which was done at an average of 4.5mph. I actually achieved 11.9 for the ride with my normal average at 12.5mph, so not too shabby (For me)


----------



## malcermie (22 Feb 2014)

Deep joy!! rain stopped, sun came out!! Only second ride this year 27 miles but a vicious head wind on the return, legs felt like rubber, need to get fitter.


----------



## Shadowfax (23 Feb 2014)

400bhp said:


> Bl00dy OH is getting into this cycling lark which means I'm babysitting


Same situation as us however I am the newbie, have only been out a handful of times due to the weather. I'm not that desperate or suicidal! I think he still does the same sort of miles though.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Feb 2014)

Doc333 said:


> managed to get out and cover 18-miles this morning, but although it wasn't the distance that I enjoyed, it was the massive climb I completed. I had attempted to get up Alsagers Bank (High point of Cheshire) a few weeks ago but but binned it half way up Halmers End. So I thought I would give it another go today and although I stopped for a blow twice, I got up it and enjoyed the long cruise down the other side to ease my aching thighs. Not bad for an old bloke recovering from a heart attack. Now managed 250 miles since November when I started cycling and even though I haven't been out much lately due to weather I obviously feel fitter now.
> 
> The other nice surprise was that I expected my average speed to crash and burn today due to the climb which was done at an average of 4.5mph. I actually achieved 11.9 for the ride with my normal average at 12.5mph, so not too shabby (For me)


Alsagers Bank is enough to give anyone a heart attack, never mind someone recovering from one. Is the road surface still as dire as ever (from Halmer End)? I find that is the real killer with that climb! Also if you approach it from Silverdale and go up via Scot Hay, you will find it a touch easier initially! (helps my ego and confidence no end!) 

Probably over that way tomorrow (given the forecast) when I cycle over to Trentham. Seems to be the best day to do my longest ride since the dog bite and I want to get over to Trentham this week...


----------



## Framebender (25 Feb 2014)

Doc333 said:


> managed to get out and cover 18-miles this morning, but although it wasn't the distance that I enjoyed, it was the massive climb I completed. I had attempted to get up Alsagers Bank (High point of Cheshire) a few weeks ago but but binned it half way up Halmers End. So I thought I would give it another go today and although I stopped for a blow twice, I got up it and enjoyed the long cruise down the other side to ease my aching thighs. Not bad for an old bloke recovering from a heart attack. Now managed 250 miles since November when I started cycling and even though I haven't been out much lately due to weather I obviously feel fitter now.
> 
> The other nice surprise was that I expected my average speed to crash and burn today due to the climb which was done at an average of 4.5mph. I actually achieved 11.9 for the ride with my normal average at 12.5mph, so not too shabby (For me)


Extremely impressive, having cycled through the area only once, I take my hat off too you, well done.The weather down South has been bloody awful and I am looking forward to anything resembling a long, dry and wind free period.


----------



## KateK (25 Feb 2014)

Yet another exciting day where I get to fill my shoes with newspaper after a ride... Is it better than Sunday where I got so tired of battling against the wind that I decided to just stop? Somehow home always seems closer after a biscuit or too.


----------



## MikeW-71 (25 Feb 2014)

Got a commute in on saturday, then a 14 miler with my brother last night, during which it rained and we ended up riding through a flood 

Commuted today and should get a ride in tommorrow as well, a decent little run that, lets hope things calm down at the weekend.


----------



## Licramite (26 Feb 2014)

AAAAAAAA - perfect weather and I'm stuck in the office !!!


----------



## MikeG (26 Feb 2014)

Sorry to pee you off mightily, Licramite, but I took one look out of the window this morning , had a quick glance in my diary, then headed off for a nice 65 miler to sunny Maldon on the Blackwater estuary. Gorgeous ride, gorgeous lump of really fruity bread pudding when I got there, and the wind on my back all the way home. All this on my new bike, and trying out a much more comfortable saddle.

As an aside, an old boy wandered up to have a look at my bike as I was drinking my tea, and said that he used to do time trials in the 50's and 60's on a fixie..........and in 1957 rode over 10,000 miles in the year!! He couldn't believe how far bikes had come in the meantime.......

Mike


----------



## Licramite (26 Feb 2014)

I hate you, I hate you.


----------



## MikeG (26 Feb 2014)

Best bit of all? One of my sites lies on the route, so I stopped and did a routine inspection of the works (I am an architect).........so I will actually get paid for the ride!! 

OK, NOW you are allowed to hate me.


----------



## i hate hills (26 Feb 2014)

Totally relate to this thread . Every Sunday night during the Countryfile weather i announce to my oh " this is the week i get the bike out ". Still in the shed as i type. (the bike not me )


----------



## Framebender (26 Feb 2014)

I want to be MikeG. It would be great to just make decisions on the fly. 

Dave


----------



## MikeG (26 Feb 2014)

It doesn't often work that way, Dave. My diary often dictates when I can flit off, and the repercussions are that some client or other will be on my case asking where his drawings are.

Luckily, this week I have very little pressure. Next week a mega job goes into overdrive, and it then won't matter what the weather looks like.

Mike


----------



## MikeG (26 Feb 2014)

i hate hills said:


> Totally relate to this thread . Every Sunday night during the Countryfile weather i announce to my oh " this is the week i get the bike out ". Still in the shed as i type. (the bike not me )



Time to invest in some decent clothes, mudguards if necessary, and forget the weather.


----------



## Adam1965 (26 Feb 2014)

Did 30k on Saturday, It was really pleasant although a bit breezy, hoping to get out this Friday however the weather forecast suggests snow in the Northwest, see what happens


----------



## Nanook (27 Feb 2014)

Oi - stop moaning you lot! Try being a winter cyclist up here in Aviemore for wind and cold. But.. today is 6c and windless so my bike is coming off the turbo trainer and onto the road for the first time this year.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Feb 2014)

I have been struggling a bit too. I also hate the wear and tear on the bikes with constant wet and mucky roads. The old mountain bike I bought from ebay to use in bad conditions isn't running well at all and would cost a fair bit to upgrade so I have just pressed buy on one of these reasonably cheap and cheerful bikes. It will be quite weighty but I am not bothered. Full mudguards and just a single chainring so should be easier to maintain and keep running sweetly.

http://www.sunsetmtb.co.uk/shop/index.php?product_id=2666&category_id=74


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Mar 2014)

MikeG said:


> It doesn't often work that way, Dave. My diary often dictates when I can flit off, and the repercussions are that some client or other will be on my case asking where his drawings are.
> 
> Luckily, this week I have very little pressure. Next week a mega job goes into overdrive, and it then won't matter what the weather looks like.
> 
> Mike



I'm semi-retired and nowadays have a little lifestyle business to top-up my early pension.

So I have some commitments there, plus I hike & climb in the local Fells quite a bit, plus I love footy (more specifically I love Chelsea and like the rest) and I therefore get numerous nice weather conflicts such as:

This morning it drizzled on & off and stopped at 1pm, and the roads started drying out, which was roughly the time I had committed to Mrs SD to help with the big weekly shop (I'm too scared/too wise to attempt any backtracking on such matters!) and then we had 3pm kick-off (we won) and by the end of the game the daylight time was non-existent really and I had downed a cider and no way am I riding with alcohol inside of me.

I get lots of these little dilemmas when there are good weather windows!


----------



## Louch (1 Mar 2014)

I'm actually loving this year so far, only managing weekend cycles, but seeing the wind as a challenge than a reason not to cycle.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Mar 2014)

Another week off the bike for me 
Just got over a viral infection then the whole family had a sickness / trot thing , all i am saying is 11 hours of 15 minute deposits ....
Saw the doc who reckons my immune system is basically toast still from before so i have just taken the week off the bike and i feel pretty reasonable for the 1st time in over a month although people are sayign i look like i have lost weight and i have lost about half a stone in the last 6 weeks without cycling much at all.


----------

